# What happy people know



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

so i've been reading this book and while it's not completely life changing I did pick up a couple of concepts I really appreciate.

Starting with the first one:

- Appreciate  
Appreciate things, people, life even if they can't return those feelings. It can be as simple as the weather getting nicer, to something as complicated as loving someone who doesn't feel the same. From the book, "I once complained to to my mom that a woman I was head over heels in love with didn't feel as strongly about me. I always remembered what she said. She told me that no two people ever love each other the same- and that whoever loves the most is the lucky one" 
Appreciation helps you feel more connected to the world. 

- Recognize choices
Know that we always have choices and different possibilities in our lives, we're not stuck with one path.

-Proactivity
which comes from recognizing choices 

- Strengths
Acknowledge your weaknesses and move on to nurture your strengths and what brings you joy (whether is bike riding, reading etc). 

I'm just simplifying the points I picked up from the book, but basically it's focuses on the positive and choices we have in life instead of the negatives. I know it seems like it's saying ignore your problems, and weaknesses and only focus on the positive..and I think it almost is...lol.. Which is refreshing. The book does say acknowledge our problems but move onto proactive solutions. I'm sick of reading books that focuses on negatives that we have to change. I find that I always get stuck and even more confused.

ok, I just wanted to share, hope this resonates with someone


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This sounds like a book I'd like. I'm going to pick it up. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

np problem...let me know if you like it!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Lovely concepts, fraidycat.

Thanks. I'll try to implement some of them in my life.

Great post. Thanks for sharing.

Best wishes and I hope you are doing well.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

what happy people know is the king, and the pawn will all go back in the same box

pain in inevitable, it's how you deal with pain/loss/loneliness that adds to your quality of life.


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting. I try really hard to appreciate everything I have and everything that people I love have.


----------



## llj (Apr 15, 2008)

the_outsider said:


> what happy people know is that they will die; and that they are not really happy.


 :lol

I don't totally agree with that but it's funny all the same.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

"Thanks for posting. I try really hard to appreciate everything I have and everything that people I love have."
Yup, agreed appreciating your love ones is so easily forgotten and sometimes hard. But even something simple like learning to cook a meal for your parents feels good and proactive. Like my brother who's currently going away for a year. He's my best friend and will be totally missed. I'm planning a surprise party for him so that he can see how many friends and family loves/cares about him. I'm currently not working which sucks as$ but all this planning helps me feel better and stay active.


----------

